

Five things we learned from Pac-Man - bhavin
http://www.bspcn.com/2011/01/26/5-things-we-learned-from-pac-man/

======
JacobAldridge
I am a sucker for a good Pac-Man article, and this one offers a few pellets.

The site's ad-intrusive layout, however, seems to demonstrate that the Number
#1 thing we learned from Pac-Man was that he should convince the Ghosts to
form a collective and use GroupOn to buy vouchers to (presumably) eat the
pellets together??

